# General > Sport >  Not a classic but it's goals that count at the end of the day

## NewsBot

Sport.Caithness.Org has posted the following article:

*Not a classic but it's goals that count at the end of the day*


Saturday 3rd August 2013  - Bignold Park, Wick WICK ACADEMY 2  BUCKIE THISTLE 0 Report - Noel Donaldson   THIS was no season opening classic with both sides struggling to cope with the windy conditions.   But the positive that the Scorries camp will take from it, is the all-important one, all three points and that too, without three key players, as well as the fact that their unbeaten home record remains intact.  ... [Read Full Article]

----------

